# Can uber see my driving speed?



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

Say if i was driving over speed limit will this somehow affect my Uber account in any way?

If i say get in indecent going over speed limit will uber pride gps speed data to insurance agency?


Are you speeding to make more trips (money) a day provided it does not discomfort the pax?


----------



## uberxbayarea (May 14, 2014)

Why would you plan to be, "indecent" while driving Uber? Is it a fetish or college prank?


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

Its a question i dont plan on anything, just trying to be prepared.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Yes, not sure of all the parameters but here the highways are 65 mph, but everyone does 70-75. I do 80 mph cause i give it 110%, but if i go over 81 mph i get a warning. Never seen it locally though on streets jusy on highways.


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Yes, not sure of all the parameters but here the highways are 65 mph, but everyone does 70-75. I do 80 mph cause i give it 110%, but *if i go over 81 mph i get a warning*. Never seen it locally though on streets jusy on highways.


Warning trough uber app?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Driv0rX said:


> Warning trough uber app?


Yes a little bell will go off with the 80 mph sign on the navigation. Not sure if it translates to an official warning as i do have one for safety. But i think it was more my aggressive driving style in the city and i suspect i knew who it was at the time.

I took the west coast offensive driving class by mistake instead of the defensive driving class lol

Actually i just noticed it is no longet in my rider feedback so i can go back to living my life a quarter mile at a time

I thought those things were like tattoos and forever lol


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Not only can they tell your speed but if I remember correctly, how hard you brake and if you turn too fast.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

observer said:


> Not only can they tell your speed but if I remember correctly, how hard you brake and if you turn too fast.


Yes i get daily reports not sure if that was the same in all markets. I have also heard they can tell if you use a cellphone mount as well.

Also from watching snowden, uber knows what kind of porn i like and how i secretly enjoy beiber music through my webcam on my computer lol


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Just think, in a few months anyone will be able to buy info on what you do on your devices.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

observer said:


> Just think, in a few months anyone will be able to buy info on what you do on your devices.


Go watch the cnn series INSIDE MAN with the dude that ate mcdonalds for 30 days straight. If what he says is true, they ready have it. He did an episode on data collecting


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Kodyhead said:


> Go watch the cnn series INSIDE MAN with the dude that ate mcdonalds for 30 days straight. If what he says is true, they ready have it. He did an episode on data collecting


It's known that it was being collected but Trump recently signed a bill that overturned a law against companies selling your data.

https://www.google.com/amp/www.nyda...t-providers-sell-users-data-article-1.3018231


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber is like the eye in the sky.


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

Wedgey said:


> Uber is like the eye in the sky.


It comes way past google and apple in tracking everything you do trough your phone.


----------



## uberxbayarea (May 14, 2014)

Driv0rX said:


> Its a question i dont plan on anything, just trying to be prepared.


Do you understand what the word, "indecent" means?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Uber monitors various driving parameters:
Speed
Braking
Accelerations

Open up your driver app. Go to "Ratings" tab, and then scroll down to "Driving Style Dashboard." You'll see Braking, Acceleration, and Speed under Summary tab. Recent Trips tab will show any issues in your recent trips.

Also, on the Home window (where the map is), scroll down the notifications, and you'll see the previous day driving report, "Safe Driving" notification, "Driving Report: [day of week], [month] [day], and list your braking and acceleration behavior based on GPS data and/or the phone's internal accelerometers.

Also, please look up the definition of "indecent."


----------



## hybno (May 28, 2017)

probably just butchered "accident"


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

observer said:


> Not only can they tell your speed but if I remember correctly, how hard you brake and if you turn too fast.


They know every move their little ants make whether app on online or app on offline.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

I think he really meant incident vs indecent. Dyxlexia happens... Let's move on!


----------



## More Cowbell (May 8, 2016)

observer said:


> It's known that it was being collected but Trump recently signed a bill that overturned a law against companies selling your data.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.nyda...t-providers-sell-users-data-article-1.3018231


What makes you think it will be sold by a company ...... Everyone's data will be put on the dark web for bitcoins by hackers


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Uber knows your speed, but doesn't seem to care unless a pax complains. I frequently drove 75mph with pax on the freeway, and up to 90mph deadmiling. It never affected my driving account as far as I know.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I know that a 100 mph speeding ticket means you can't drive for Uber. 

What I don't know is what happens if you drive 100 mph with the app up.


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

I hate that alarm at 80. The speed limit near me is 75mph. I go at least 80 or I will get run over.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

Driv0rX said:


> It comes way past google and apple in tracking everything you do trough your phone.


Oh, MY money is on Google!


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

They can if you allow them to.

If you are taking a "no detour" route always assumed to be the "first choice" for a navigations system if there is no traffic, you can pull the trip into your nav app and then kill off the uber app, they won't see anything or warn you at all, you then message them to adjust your trip as a standard from X place to X place.

They will not pay you if you long haul it as well.


----------

